# The True Ninja



## Wolf (Dec 18, 2006)

The Ninja Turtles, The Three Ninjas, and the Ultimate Ninja Warrior.
America today has basically twisted and altered the image of a Ninja to a kids figure.  In fact to say someone is a Ninja is like saying they are Barney.
I think we have lost the true nature of the ninja, as being the ultimate warrior feared all through Japan, even feared by the Greatest Warrior ever the Samurai.  My question is, do you think the true image of the Ninja has been so distorted that America actually believes a Ninja is what they see on TV ie. a Turtle doing martial arts?
Also, Everytime I see this kind of thing on TV, or when I hear someone saying something against the Ninja it actually irritates me, am I the only one?

Thank You.


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 18, 2006)

Wolf said:


> I think we have lost the true nature of the ninja, as being the ultimate warrior feared all through Japan, even feared by the Greatest Warrior ever the Samurai.



I think that maybe your views on what the ninja were are a bit off in the first place.

But it does show how people's opinions of things bounce from one extreme to another. I remember when _one_ ninja was a threat to an entire team of heroes. Now, you need a roomful of them to cause the skinny sidekick to break a sweat.


----------



## Monadnock (Dec 18, 2006)

The National Geographic Channel just aired their Fight Science show with a section containing a "Ninjitsu" master. He studied for 25 years, and looked about 28. It was painful to watch, just painful.

Make me wonder how well thought out the rest of their researched programs are.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 18, 2006)

Monadnock said:


> The National Geographic Channel just aired their Fight Science show with a section containing a "Ninjitsu" master. He studied for 25 years, and looked about 28. It was painful to watch, just painful.
> 
> Make me wonder how well thought out the rest of their researched programs are.


 
Yep that was just awful. 

I did not think it was possible to rape a katana but that bare chested TKDist/lumberjack did it. :barf:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 18, 2006)

It is indeed sad that this particular art has gotten more distorted over the years by mainstream media in the west (and also the east). It is not the only art to have suffered this distortion but it has, fair to say, received the most attention/distortion. 
It's hard to ascertain what is the truth about the fabled ninjutsu warrior of old. As I understand it they were a secret society in medieval japan that were hired by castle lords to spy/assassinate other castle lords and create general havoc. Or they were just simply farmers that learned self-defense techinques against bullying Ronin samurai's and bandits. Or simply ... it might've been both or none of the above. 
Who knows? 
One thing for sure if ever a book comes out claiming the ultimate truth about the art ... who'd believe it? Who'd be there to verify it's authenticity, accuracy? 

Just like the age old question of how-many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop?.... the world may never know.  :asian:


----------



## Unbreakable (Dec 18, 2006)

Monadnock said:


> The National Geographic Channel just aired their Fight Science show with a section containing a &quot;Ninjitsu&quot; master. He studied for 25 years, and looked about 28. It was painful to watch, just painful.
> 
> Make me wonder how well thought out the rest of their researched programs are.


 
Hi... New guy here... Being that I know so very little about Ninjutsu but would like to learn everything I can... can you tell me what was wrong with the example of a Ninjutsu practitioner on the Fight Science show... I saw the same thing and thought it was interesting... What about it was painful to watch? Thank you in advance. I want to learn as much as possible.


----------



## Monadnock (Dec 18, 2006)

Unbreakable said:


> Hi... New guy here... Being that I know so very little about Ninjutsu but would like to learn everything I can... can you tell me what was wrong with the example of a Ninjutsu practitioner on the Fight Science show... I saw the same thing and thought it was interesting... What about it was painful to watch? Thank you in advance. I want to learn as much as possible.


 
Hey New Guy, welcome! Well, first off, the timeline I pointed out was the first red flag. I don't know his age, but I find it hard to believe he started to train even at the age of 5. And who is his teacher? Lastly, the movements he was doing did not even look remotely Japanese, at least not from any Japanese system I have seen. It looked a lot like a distorted version of kung fu with a few bad ichimonji stances in there. And certainly he could have enlightened us a bit more than saying "that's so cool" after they measured his "hammerfist" strike, which looked like it hit on his pinky finger more than his hand. 25 years of experience, in ANYTHING, and I would have hoped he could have enlightened me more.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Dec 18, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> It is indeed sad that this particular art has gotten more distorted over the years by mainstream media in the west (and also the east).


 
When I say, "this particular art", I usually refer to Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu. It's not the media distorting that art, what they're distorting is the image of ninja.



MA-Caver said:


> As I understand it they were a secret society in medieval japan that were hired by castle lords to spy/assassinate other castle lords and create general havoc. Or they were just simply farmers that learned self-defense techinques against bullying Ronin samurai's and bandits. Or simply ... it might've been both or *none of the above*.


 
:asian:



MA-Caver said:


> Just like the age old question of how-many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop?.... the world may never know. :asian:


 
Ask 69 Boyz, they would probably know.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 18, 2006)

Unbreakable said:


> Hi... New guy here... Being that I know so very little about Ninjutsu but would like to learn everything I can... can you tell me what was wrong with the example of a Ninjutsu practitioner on the Fight Science show... I saw the same thing and thought it was interesting... What about it was painful to watch? Thank you in advance. I want to learn as much as possible.


 
One thing is that he apparently has never studied authentic Ninjutsu ie. Budo Taijutsu.  He is an actor/model/choreographer so what he showed was something he made up. (at least that is the general concensus from multiple people and forums)   If you are interested in authentic Ninjutsu then you need to go to one of the X-Kans. (Budo Taijutsu (what I recommend), Genbukan or Jinekan)


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 18, 2006)

Nimravus said:


> When I say, "this particular art", I usually refer to Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu. It's not the media distorting that art, what they're *distorting is the image of ninja*.


Well yeah, thought that's what I meant...  The all black clad, "only the eyes" showing type uniforms and the trillion plus accessories ... then the image of certian hand-shapes are used to create the illusions of disappearing and re-appearing behind their opponent or the fabled vanish in a cloud of smoke crap... all of these are distortions and wild misconceptions of the image of the ninja. It's enough to make one :barf:


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 18, 2006)

Monadnock said:


> The National Geographic Channel just aired their Fight Science show with a section containing a "Ninjitsu" master. He studied for 25 years, and looked about 28. It was painful to watch, just painful.
> 
> Make me wonder how well thought out the rest of their researched programs are.


 
You mean to tell me that learning the ancient deadly secrets of "Ninjitsu" doesn't give you mastery over time and space?

Crap.  Looks like it's back to kenpo.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 18, 2006)

CoryKS said:


> You mean to tell me that learning the ancient deadly secrets of "Ninjitsu" doesn't give you mastery over time and space?
> 
> Crap.  Looks like it's back to kenpo.


Heh, how much you wanna bet there are those (weirdos) who study the "real" ninjutsu  are saying the Japanese guy in Heros is a Ninja Master but he don't realize it yet!


----------



## Infinite (Dec 18, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Heh, how much you wanna bet there are those (weirdos) who study the "real" ninjutsu  are saying the Japanese guy in Heros is a Ninja Master but he don't realize it yet!



I am reminded of the Mad TV Skit with Bobby Lee "The average asian" where everyone is at a party and they ask if he is a ninja.

Needless too say after 15 minutes of denial and more obsurd requests and attempts to get him to show his "ninja skillz" he chases them around in his oranguatine pose claiming it is monkey fu.

That is/was funny.

--will


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 18, 2006)

Unbreakable said:


> Hi... New guy here... Being that I know so very little about Ninjutsu but would like to learn everything I can... can you tell me what was wrong with the example of a Ninjutsu practitioner on the Fight Science show... I saw the same thing and thought it was interesting... What about it was painful to watch? Thank you in advance. I want to learn as much as possible.



Much of that show was painful to watch.

One would have hoped that they could have found some decent people, other than Dan Inosanto, to demonstrate.  Instead, they seemingly grabbed people who wanted to get into movies/tv off of an agent's list somewhere.  And they focused on some silly issues, instead of solid principles and fighters.  

I just plain wasn't impressed; I think you can learn more about martial arts from Spike TV's *The Ultimate Fighter* series than you could from that.  

And, at the very least, they could have tried to get someone with verifiable credentials in Ninjutsu -- whether from the X-kans or Toshindo or even Robert Bussey!


----------



## TimoS (Jan 10, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> You mean to tell me that learning the ancient deadly secrets of "Ninjitsu" doesn't give you mastery over time and space?



Well Ashida Kim claims that invisibility can be gained  Then again he says that you can't become a ninja, you have to be born one and then just discover that yourself  In case anyone needs a laugh,


----------



## Dale Seago (Jan 11, 2007)

Monadnock said:


> The National Geographic Channel just aired their Fight Science show with a section containing a "Ninjitsu" master. He studied for 25 years, and looked about 28. It was painful to watch, just painful.
> 
> Make me wonder how well thought out the rest of their researched programs are.



Well, cheer up -- it looks like Discovery Channel's "Mythbusters" show (http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/mythbusters/about/about.html) is going to make some effort to get a few things right for the public. (While still having a lot of fun, as they always do!) They've looked me up and asked me to assist with a special episode on "The Ninja". Normally they cover 3 topics per episode, but this one will be solely dedicated to "myths" regarding the ninja and ninjutsu and to separating historical fact from movie fiction.

Can't say anything beyond that right now except to say that it should be a good synergy, as they and we are equally interested in separating truth from fiction in the presentation. We've hit it off very well in our email discussions and meetings, and we're shooting it week after next.


----------



## rutherford (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow, Dale.  That sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## bydand (Jan 11, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> Well, cheer up -- it looks like Discovery Channel's "Mythbusters" show (http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/mythbusters/about/about.html) is going to make some effort to get a few things right for the public. (While still having a lot of fun, as they always do!) They've looked me up and asked me to assist with a special episode on "The Ninja". Normally they cover 3 topics per episode, but this one will be solely dedicated to "myths" regarding the ninja and ninjutsu and to separating historical fact from movie fiction.
> 
> Can't say anything beyond that right now except to say that it should be a good synergy, as they and we are equally interested in separating truth from fiction in the presentation. We've hit it off very well in our email discussions and meetings, and we're shooting it week after next.



Damn, you mean they actually contacted somebody who has more than a passing comic book knowledge of the art?  This is GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Glad to hear this news.  I know you will steer them right and give useful, truthful information about this.  Man, you made my day.  Keep us informed about the show date, I wouldn't miss this one for anything.


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 11, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> Well, cheer up -- it looks like Discovery Channel's "Mythbusters" show (http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/mythbusters/about/about.html) is going to make some effort to get a few things right for the public. (While still having a lot of fun, as they always do!) They've looked me up and asked me to assist with a special episode on "The Ninja". Normally they cover 3 topics per episode, but this one will be solely dedicated to "myths" regarding the ninja and ninjutsu and to separating historical fact from movie fiction.
> 
> Can't say anything beyond that right now except to say that it should be a good synergy, as they and we are equally interested in separating truth from fiction in the presentation. We've hit it off very well in our email discussions and meetings, and we're shooting it week after next.


 
That *IS* good news. I'll definitely keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 11, 2007)

bydand said:


> Damn, you mean they actually contacted somebody who has more than a passing comic book knowledge of the art?  This is GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Glad to hear this news.  I know you will steer them right and give useful, truthful information about this.  Man, you made my day.  Keep us informed about the show date, I wouldn't miss this one for anything.



I'll second that!  I don't want to miss that episode!


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 11, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> Well, cheer up -- it looks like Discovery Channel's "Mythbusters" show (http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/mythbusters/about/about.html) is going to make some effort to get a few things right for the public. (While still having a lot of fun, as they always do!) They've looked me up and asked me to assist with a special episode on "The Ninja". Normally they cover 3 topics per episode, but this one will be solely dedicated to "myths" regarding the ninja and ninjutsu and to separating historical fact from movie fiction.
> 
> Can't say anything beyond that right now except to say that it should be a good synergy, as they and we are equally interested in separating truth from fiction in the presentation. We've hit it off very well in our email discussions and meetings, and we're shooting it week after next.


I've heard secondhand from some of the cops involved with them that those guys are a blast to work with...  I bet that you'll have fun with them.

I can't wait to see the episode!  Let us know the air date when you know it!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 11, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> Well, cheer up -- it looks like Discovery Channel's "Mythbusters" show (http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/mythbusters/about/about.html) is going to make some effort to get a few things right for the public. (While still having a lot of fun, as they always do!) They've looked me up and asked me to assist with a special episode on "The Ninja". Normally they cover 3 topics per episode, but this one will be solely dedicated to "myths" regarding the ninja and ninjutsu and to separating historical fact from movie fiction.
> 
> Can't say anything beyond that right now except to say that it should be a good synergy, as they and we are equally interested in separating truth from fiction in the presentation. We've hit it off very well in our email discussions and meetings, and we're shooting it week after next.


 
Hey Dale,

That is great!  I will look forward to watching that.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 11, 2007)

TimoS said:


> In case anyone needs a laugh,


 
That was quite possibly some of the worst martial arts parody I have ever seen. I would venture a guess that he has never had a real minute of live martial arts instruction in his entire life. And what he has managed to pick up from saturday afternoon kung-fu movies and Ohara publications books has not been enough to sell a bad hoax.

Sincerely bewildered,

Dave

PS -- Hey all you booj guys; I'm sorry you have to share the planet with him. That was truly awful.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 11, 2007)

And Dale!  Knock 'em dead!


----------



## whiteshadow711j (Jan 12, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> Well, cheer up -- it looks like Discovery Channel's "Mythbusters" show (http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/mythbusters/about/about.html) is going to make some effort to get a few things right for the public. (While still having a lot of fun, as they always do!) They've looked me up and asked me to assist with a special episode on "The Ninja". Normally they cover 3 topics per episode, but this one will be solely dedicated to "myths" regarding the ninja and ninjutsu and to separating historical fact from movie fiction.
> 
> Can't say anything beyond that right now except to say that it should be a good synergy, as they and we are equally interested in separating truth from fiction in the presentation. We've hit it off very well in our email discussions and meetings, and we're shooting it week after next.


 
Dale that is so amazing. I cant wait to see this episode.


----------



## Don Roley (Jan 12, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> Well, cheer up -- it looks like Discovery Channel's "Mythbusters" show (http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/mythbusters/about/about.html) is going to make some effort to get a few things right for the public. (While still having a lot of fun, as they always do!) They've looked me up and asked me to assist with a special episode on "The Ninja".



Excuse my ignorance about American TV since I live in Japan, but aren't these the guys that *blow up* something every episode? :redeme:


----------



## Dale Seago (Jan 13, 2007)

Don Roley said:


> Excuse my ignorance about American TV since I live in Japan, but aren't these the guys that *blow up* something every episode?



Aye, and we expect to this time too. They were interested in the "Hollywood myth" of ninja throwing down a smoke bomb and disappearing, but (along with a number of other bubbles I've burst for them) I pointed out that they did have explosive, incendiary, and smoke-producing pyrotechnics (and explained the tactical uses of each), but that these used black powder and had to be fuse-lit; so the idea of the (historic) ninja throwing down a contact-detonated device doesn't hold up. I did suggest that the "vanishing in a cloud" bit might have come from the use of _metsubushi_ powders.

You'll probably still end up seeing some things that go boom, but in a way consistent with the _sengoku jidai_. Expect to see metsubushi eggshells at some point too. 

Oh by the way, Jamie really does wear that beret _all the time_.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jan 13, 2007)

SWEET!!! Can't wait to see it!!!! :fanboy:


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 13, 2007)

Don Roley said:


> Excuse my ignorance about American TV since I live in Japan, but aren't these the guys that *blow up* something every episode?



Yep.

Is there something wrong with that?:ultracool

These are also the guys that built a rocket powered, remote control car that had to be steered from a helicopter:xtrmshock; blew up a cement truck; crashed 2 semis into each other with a little hatchback in between; tested & disproved myths about speed radar and breath alcohol testing:cheers:; and lots, lots more.   They've fired guns into water:ak47:; lifted a sunken boat with ping-pong balls (just to prove that not everything they do is destructive or explosive!)...

I'm sure Dale's gonna have a blast playing with them.  And I bet it'll be fascinating episode to see!


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jan 13, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Is there something wrong with that?:ultracool
> 
> ...


 
By all means, don't forget my personal favorite, the chicken launcher...


----------



## Kreth (Jan 14, 2007)

bydand said:


> Damn, you mean they actually contacted somebody who has more than a passing comic book knowledge of the art?  This is GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm jealous. Dale gets to hang out with Kari Byron. :fanboy:


----------



## bydand (Jan 14, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I'm jealous. Dale gets to hang out with Kari Byron. :fanboy:



My thought as well.  One of the main reasons I watch that show actually.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 14, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I'm jealous. Dale gets to hang out with Kari Byron. :fanboy:


 
Hey Kreth you know that Dale will probably get stuck working with Jamie!


----------



## shinobi_ashton (Jan 18, 2007)

I also get quite mad at people who disrespect the ninja and especially those who make fun of hatsumi sensei.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 18, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Kreth you know that Dale will probably get stuck working with Jamie!



Hey man, its only 6 degrees of seperation...

Kari knows Jamie, who knows Dale, who Knows Hatsumi who knows Papa-san who knows me...

See?  I know Kari by DEFAULT.  And I bet you all do too!


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 19, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I'm jealous. Dale gets to hang out with Kari Byron. :fanboy:



I think she has a fan club... :fanboy:


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 19, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Hey man, its only 6 degrees of seperation...
> 
> Kari knows Jamie, who knows Dale, who Knows Hatsumi who knows Papa-san who knows me...
> 
> See?  I know Kari by DEFAULT.  And I bet you all do too!



I know Papa-san, too!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 19, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> I know Papa-san, too!


 
Me too!


----------



## Dale Seago (Jan 19, 2007)

Me too. :ultracool

Right now it looks like my part of the shoot is going to be next Wednesday.


----------



## Dale Seago (Jan 27, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I'm jealous. Dale gets to hang out with Kari Byron. :fanboy:



Aye, and so it came to pass. Shooting was yesterday, and one of the segments was exploring whether shuko could stop a sword cut. They wanted one of their crew to try to split my skull. . .Turned out the one they had in mind was Kari. I have some nice post-shoot pics with her. . .

BTW, she's a lot hotter in person than she is on the screen.


----------



## bydand (Jan 27, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> Aye, and so it came to pass. Shooting was yesterday, and one of the segments was exploring whether shuko could stop a sword cut. They wanted one of their crew to try to split my skull. . .Turned out the one they had in mind was Kari. I have some nice post-shoot pics with her. . .
> 
> * BTW, she's a lot hotter in person than she is on the screen.*



I have a guessing game for you Dale.  Guess what finger I am holding up to the screen because you got to work with Kari?  :lfao:

Just kidding of course.  Sounds like a good time actually.  From watching the show it just looks like they are enjoying themselves while shooting, would that be correct?  Any timeframe for the air date.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 27, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> Aye, and so it came to pass. Shooting was yesterday, and one of the segments was exploring whether shuko could stop a sword cut. They wanted one of their crew to try to split my skull. . .Turned out the one they had in mind was Kari. I have some nice post-shoot pics with her. . .
> 
> BTW, she's a lot hotter in person than she is on the screen.


 
Dale what you do to further the cause for Budo Taijutsu.  You deserve a medal or something.


----------



## Dale Seago (Jan 28, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Dale what you do to further the cause for Budo Taijutsu.  You deserve a medal or something.



Yeah, it was pretty hard on me but I persevered. . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I first demonstrated the shuko/sword thing with judan Joel Everett, the instructor for the Bujinkan Sacramento Dojo: I needed someone who knew his way around a sword to add realism to the whole thing, and none of my folks were available during that time window (morning). It would not have been at all the same without him there.

I was pleased that I had the opportunity to explain before doing it that what was important was the TACTICS that allow you to take the blade at the right place; and they were startled to realize that we were going to be actually moving around, jockeying for distance & positioning, as in a real fight. We did it totally "cold", had not practiced it with each other at all before the crew arrived or anything.

They were rather stunned for a moment by the "KRANG!!" of steel on steel. Especially because, since Joel was giving me such a "real fight" feeling, it didn't even occur to me to "just stop the sword". Without even thinking I continued to flow, reversing the blade and "cutting" across his neck as I threw him. We did about 20 takes of that as they shot from different angles. 

Then it was Kari's turn; and what she lacked in form & technique she made up for in sincerity when trying to split my skull. (We went from a stationary start and I didn't "kill" her at the end.) Again, we did it totally "cold" without practicing it together first.

The afternoon session featured Adam & Jamie coming in and watching a class in progress for a bit (we managed to get about 25 people in, from 5 dojo altogether). We were working on a Kukishin ryu kata; we'd also been told that Adam & Jamie might just observe for a while before asking questions, or they might want to actually participate a bit. They watched a while, Adam asked some questions, then said he'd like to try this stuff out. When I invited him to join in on the kata we were working on, he said he'd rather just attack me and try to kick my @$$ and see what would happen.

What happened was him basically falling down on the floor and not understanding how it was happening. Twice, though I did something a little different the second time. (Quote: "That really felt weird!!) Then he wanted me to use a weapon of some kind (he didn't specify) and see what would happen with that. I said okay, came back a minute later apparently unarmed, and said "Let's go" and he went for it. As he was getting up I showed him the weapon, which he had never seen or felt; and he then had the cameraman get a good shot of what would have been happening with the weapon at each stage in the same sequence of movements.

I don't know what else will be featured on the show, and don't have a "need to know". I think they're playing with mizugumo, and I know they're doing something involving catching arrows; not sure what else may be featured. I am, however, VERY sure that Soke will be pleased with how the Bujinkan comes across on the show.

I should have the exact release date in about a week, right now it looks like it will be sometime in April.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 28, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> and I know they're doing something involving catching arrows;


I sincerely hope this won't feature Ron Duncan...


----------



## bydand (Jan 28, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I sincerely hope this won't feature Ron Duncan...



Oh lordy, I pray that isn't the case!!  I would just yack my supper if they ruin a perfectly good show with that.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 28, 2007)

Dale, I am very excited to see this!  Sounds like it will be very positive.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 28, 2007)

I am looking forward to it as well.


----------



## Dale Seago (Jan 28, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I sincerely hope this won't feature Ron Duncan...



Nope, no worries there. I do know what it involves and I have a brief part in it; but I ain't talkin'.

Wish I could add attachments to posts here, I'd put up a pic. . .


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 28, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> Aye, and we expect to this time too. They were interested in the "Hollywood myth" of ninja throwing down a smoke bomb and disappearing, but (along with a number of other bubbles I've burst for them) I pointed out that they did have explosive, incendiary, and smoke-producing pyrotechnics (and explained the tactical uses of each), but that these used black powder and had to be fuse-lit; so the idea of the (historic) ninja throwing down a contact-detonated device doesn't hold up. I did suggest that the "vanishing in a cloud" bit might have come from the use of _metsubushi_ powders.
> 
> You'll probably still end up seeing some things that go boom, but in a way consistent with the _sengoku jidai_. Expect to see metsubushi eggshells at some point too.
> 
> Oh by the way, Jamie really does wear that beret _all the time_.


 
Awesome. I can't wait to see this!


----------



## bydand (Jan 28, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> Nope, no worries there. I do know what it involves and I have a brief part in it; but I ain't talkin'.
> 
> Wish I could add attachments to posts here, I'd put up a pic. . .



E-mail them to somebody and have them post the pics for you.  I'm really looking forward to this episode.


----------



## Dale Seago (Jan 28, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Dale, I am very excited to see this!  Sounds like it will be very positive.



Well, from what I've seen in past episodes they seem to go out of their way to not make any individuals or groups "look bad". And we already looked good.

So I do have high hopes for this one.

BTW, I really "got" Tory on his last interview question. He asked me, in a very serious tone but obviously very tongue in cheek, "Is it true that only a ninja can kill a ninja?"

I told him I didn't think that was quite true, that I was pretty sure an occasional pirate had managed to get lucky. . .


----------



## Dale Seago (Jan 28, 2007)

bydand said:


> E-mail them to somebody and have them post the pics for you. I'm really looking forward to this episode.



't'ain't quite that simple. When I reply to a post there should be a "Manage Attachments" option visible for this type of board. It ain't there.


----------



## bydand (Jan 28, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> 't'ain't quite that simple. When I reply to a post there should be a "Manage Attachments" option visible for this type of board. It ain't there.



If I remember right, I think you have to be a supporting member to post attachments.  All the way at the bottom of the page will tell you if it is open to you.  I know you have been around these boards a heck of a lot longer than I have, so it feels "wrong" to even post something like this. 

I would have PAID to see the look on his face when you said that about the Pirates.  :lfao:


----------



## Kinton (Jan 29, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> It is about time you mentioned the important part.
> 
> Lee


----------



## Dale Seago (Jan 30, 2007)

bydand said:


> If I remember right, I think you have to be a supporting member to post attachments. All the way at the bottom of the page will tell you if it is open to you. I know you have been around these boards a heck of a lot longer than I have, so it feels "wrong" to even post something like this.



Yep, I think you're right. Says I can't post attachments. Want to PM me your email address, and I can send a pic you can post?



> I would have PAID to see the look on his face when you said that about the Pirates.  :lfao:



Well, I had an unfair advantage: I knew from a meeting a couple weeks previously which he hadn't attended that there would be at least some passing reference to "Ninjas vs. Pirates". Took him completely by surprise.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 30, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> BTW, I really "got" Tory on his last interview question. He asked me, in a very serious tone but obviously very tongue in cheek, "Is it true that only a ninja can kill a ninja?"
> 
> I told him I didn't think that was quite true, that I was pretty sure an occasional pirate had managed to get lucky. . .



Not only skill, but wit too! :rofl:


----------



## Dale Seago (Jan 31, 2007)

Okay, y'all can see a couple of "brag pics" over here:

http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62652&page=1&pp=15


----------



## bydand (Jan 31, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> Okay, y'all can see a couple of "brag pics" over here:
> 
> http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62652&page=1&pp=15




Oh my, she is hotttttt.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 31, 2007)

bydand said:


> Oh my, she is hotttttt.



Must be... The server seems to have melted down.  I cannot open the link.  I get a MAP error message, complaining the database is too hot.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 1, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Must be... The server seems to have melted down.  I cannot open the link.  I get a MAP error message, complaining the database is too hot.



It's up now.

However, I still can't see the pictures.  I registered for an account yesterday, did the email confirmation, and seem to be stuck waiting for a moderator to "confirm" my account.  

I am unimpressed.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 1, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> Okay, y'all can see a couple of "brag pics" over here:
> 
> http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62652&page=1&pp=15



Nice pics there Dale!  She is quite the babe!


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 29, 2007)

I have been notified from some Bujinkan folks here in Florida, Discovery Channel's Mythbusters has the schedule posted.   I looked it up and it is as follows....

*Episode:  Walking on Water*
Wednesday April 25th @ 9:00pm
Thursday April 26th @ 1:00am
Saturday April 28th @ 7:00pm



> It's east meets west in the Mythbusters Ninja Special. Shrouded in secrecy and mythology, not to mention cult popularity Ninjas are perfect fodder for the Mythbusters. In this episode the whole team combine to pit science against martial arts mystique.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 29, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> I have been notified from some Bujinkan folks here in Florida, Discovery Channel's Mythbusters has the schedule posted. I looked it up and it is as follows....
> 
> *Episode: Walking on Water*
> 
> ...


 
I for one am looking forward to it.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 29, 2007)

Me too!


----------

